# Msimn.exe



## Graham.mac (Dec 13, 2005)

*Hi,

When I quit Microsoft outlook express the MSIMN.EXE keeps running and causes the CPU to run at 100%. The result is that everything goes painfully slow until you terminate the programme in Windows task manager. I have seen the thread that tells you to take off e-mail scanning in McAfree. I do ot have McAfree I have Norton Systemworks Professional 2005. Can you help please ?

Thanks

Graham*


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you tried running a spyware/adware scan to see if maybe something is hanging up this process up?


----------



## Graham.mac (Dec 13, 2005)

*Hi,

This is definately not a virus / trojan. I have ran a few malware programs and got a clean bill of health.

Thanks

Graham*


----------



## Graham.mac (Dec 13, 2005)

*Still bugging me*

Can anyone profer a solution? It is really annoying.

Cheers


Graham


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Graham.mac...

Have you tried removing email scanning from Norton??

Also, check out the following link on repairing probs in msimn.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Graham.mac (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't see a link. can you attach again please ?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry Graham...

http://www.theeldergeek.com/repair_reinstall_ie_and_oe_6.htm

Also, you may find this one helpful:

http://www.daniweb.com/techtalkforums/thread10656.html

Hope you get it fixed


----------



## oshwyn5 (Sep 23, 2005)

Graham.mac said:


> *Hi,
> 
> When I quit Microsoft outlook express the MSIMN.EXE keeps running and causes the CPU to run at 100%. The result is that everything goes painfully slow until you terminate the programme in Windows task manager. I have seen the thread that tells you to take off e-mail scanning in McAfree. I do ot have McAfree I have Norton Systemworks Professional 2005. Can you help please ?
> 
> ...



Just how many emails do you have saved.
Outlook Express saves your email each folder compressed to a single dbx file .
Thus when you open OE, and select a folder like the inbox, it starts decompressing them, starting with the list of headers. Now when you close it, it has to compress them all back into a single file. If you have a whole lot of email in the inbox, then it takes a lot of time and processor cycles to recompress them, especially if you got new mail.
I always recommend sorting email as you get it , moving read emails out of the inbox and into seperate folders for work, home, sites you signed up for etc. Note you should not do this if you have it set to leave a copy on server as it will then download them all over again.


----------

